# Beginning of a collection/addiction



## johnstoc (Oct 4, 2014)

The last 2 years have been a journey into the world of knives and sharpening for me. I've learned a great deal from the community here. Here is a snapshot of where I'm at today:





Gesshin Ginga Gyuto 240mm Stainless
Gesshin Gonbei 180mm Santoku
Mac Pro 8" chef
Tosa? Nakiri in carbon
Tojiro 240mm VG10 gyuto

From before I knew anything:
Gunter Wilhelm 8" chef
Forschner 8" chef
Forschner santoku
Gunter Wilhelm bread knife






Gesshin 400 and 2000
King 1000/6000 combo
Love the hotel pan setup


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks like you're starting up a solid kit John. Before you know it you'll have more knives than you can use. Trust me. .....


----------



## cheflarge (Oct 4, 2014)

The bug has already bitten you, my friend. Welcome to the addiction. :goodpost: :wink:


----------

